# mehrzeilige Button-Beschriftung



## Foermchen82 (10. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand, wie ich einen Button mehrzeilig beschriften kann? mit "\n" klappt es nicht


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2006)

1. Forensuche benutzen
2.


```
JButton text = new JButton("<html>Das ist ein
mehrzeilliger Button</html>");
```


----------



## materthron (10. Jul 2006)

In allen Swing-Komponenten kann HTML verwendet werden. D.h. das hier gesagte kann in *allen* Swing-Komponenten verwendet werden.
Wenn du also einen Zeilenumbruch brauchst, verwende _
_.

Beispiel:

```
String beschriftung = "<html>Das ist die erste Zeile 
 Und das die Zweite.";
JButton b = new JButton(beschriftung);
```

et voilà ein JButton mit zwei Zeilen Text.

Bemerkung: Um HTML benutzen zu können musst du am Anfang nur <html> schreiben; </html>, <head> und <body> sind nicht nötig.

Weitere Informationen findest du im Java Tutorial - Using HTML in Swing Components

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Foermchen82 (10. Jul 2006)

@Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch

1. hab ich ("button beschriftung" oder "mehrzeilig beschriftung" usw.)
2. leiber statt "suche benutzen" einen link posten. dafür ist nen forum da.

@all Danke


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2006)

1. dann haste wohl net richtig gesucht, siehe z. B. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20419&highlight=zeilenumbruch+button
2. n Forum is dafür da, dass ich für dich sachen raussuch und dir anschließend die links poste? Was hätteste den gerne für nen Link? Ist www.bild.de iO? Also imho kann man bei häufig vorkommenden Fragen schon mal auf die Suche verweisen UND zusätzlich nen Link bzw. Code (was ich gemacht hab) posten. Ich kenn auch genug Leute, die es (verständlicherweise) satt haben immer wieder das selbe zu posten/verlinken und einfach nur noch auf die Suche zeigen.

Sry, ich finds halt n bisschen unverschämt von jemanden angemacht zu werden, dem ich gerade die Lösung für sein Problem gepostet hab :?


----------



## thE_29 (10. Jul 2006)

2. leiber statt "suche benutzen" einen link posten. dafür ist nen forum da.

Aber sonst gehts noch?

Wir sind net dafür dir, deine Faulheit zum Unterstützen...

Suche benutzen und closed...


----------

